# Mr. Hardwick's Radio - Now hosted on DIYORDIE



## method1 (10/3/16)

Hi all!

Starting next tuesday, Mr. Hardwick's Radio will be hosted on DIYORDIE with a tuesday night regular slot.

We have some great guests lined up, very psyched for tonight's recording with a couple of local legends 

Your comments and suggestions are always appreciated.

​

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/16)

Wow that's awesome .

Well done Hardwick

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soofee (10/3/16)

@method1 What time is the podcast, because there is nothing on Diy website??


----------



## method1 (10/3/16)

soofee said:


> @method1 What time is the podcast, because there is nothing on Diy website??



Hi Soofee - details will be finalized before Tuesday, will post details here.


----------



## method1 (16/3/16)

The "Secret interview" on DIYORDIE is up:

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/15/secret-interview-joel-assaizky-of-mr-hardwicks/

And episode 1 of Hardwick's Radio, featuring @Mike from MMM is also up:

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/15/mr-hardwicks-radio-show-ep-1-mikes-mega-interview/

Hardwick's Radio will have a regular Tuesday night EST or Wednesday Morning SA time slot.

Next week's episode features the dulcet tones and DIY wisdom of @Paulie - stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KimVapeDashian (16/3/16)

method1 said:


> The "Secret interview" on DIYORDIE is up:
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/15/secret-interview-joel-assaizky-of-mr-hardwicks/
> 
> ...



Dude, I loved your interview.

Will listen to the MM one, in a bit. #proudlyZa


----------



## Vapington (16/3/16)

Awesome man. You sound very similar to Gareth Cliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (16/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Awesome man. You sound very similar to Gareth Cliff



Thanks man!
First time I've heard that.. 
Now I just need to get _paid_ like Gareth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (16/3/16)

method1 said:


> Thanks man!
> First time I've heard that..
> Now I just need to get _paid_ like Gareth.


I would take a bullet for the man that brings me my Donuts! For Gareth Cliff, wouldn't even get off my chair. I'm sure you'll take my adoration over Cliff's money any day of the week @method1 ! Right? RIGHT?!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

method1 said:


> The "Secret interview" on DIYORDIE is up:
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/15/secret-interview-joel-assaizky-of-mr-hardwicks/
> 
> ...



I listened to these two podcasts today @method1 

The first one with you and Wayne was superb and very informative. Congrats on your partnership with him! Certainly a first and wishing you all the best with it going forward.

I also listened to the next one with @Mike and I enjoyed it thoroughly. It was like being at a mini vape meet. Chilled and relaxed. Great way to learn more about the people behind vaping. Learnt a few things about Mike and his juices. So cool!

Thanks for doing these podcasts, i think they are great!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (21/3/16)

Silver said:


> I listened to these two podcasts today @method1
> 
> The first one with you and Wayne was superb and very informative. Congrats on your partnership with him! Certainly a first and wishing you all the best with it going forward.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver 

Looking forward to having you on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Thanks @method1 
Am most certainly looking forward to that!!
Will be an honour


----------



## method1 (21/3/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @method1
> Am most certainly looking forward to that!!
> Will be an honour



Bring some of that 18MG and maybe we can get a "silver" experience recorded for posterity

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

method1 said:


> Bring some of that 18MG and maybe we can get a "silver" experience recorded for posterity



Lol @method1
18mg will certainly be in some devices
But I will try my best to avoid a Silver until the podcast is done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (31/3/16)

Hey @method1, finally subscribed to your radio through DiyOrDie. Really great job, I hope you get some international listeners as well! Currently listening to your interview with Enyawreklaw, very enjoyable! Well done for doing good for SA vaping and DIY! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

